# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  Is this for real??? Guy free handling King Cobras, other hots..

## zina10

supposedly they did not have the venom glands removed, etc.

Is he for real??? 

https://www.instagram.com/chrisweeet/?hl=en

----------

Mofire (04-22-2017)

----------


## Gc99

> supposedly they did not have the venom glands removed, etc.
> 
> Is he for real??? 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/chrisweeet/?hl=en


Apparently yes lol im crazy but no that much, i'll stick to my ball pythons

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk

----------


## zina10

> Apparently yes lol im crazy but no that much, i'll stick to my ball pythons
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk


Seriously, though...when a guy like that bites the dust (or gets bitten into the dust) that is just darwinism at work. In my opinion.

But the impact is so irresponsible. I've seen some of those pictures and the typical "aw, these snakes DO get attached to their owner", "they CAN be tamed", "that is SOOOOOO cool" replies. Can just see an impressionable youth go out catch a Copperhead to "tame", free handle and show off with.

Jeez.

----------

_KevinK_ (11-06-2017),o.r hill (11-05-2017)

----------


## Gc99

> Seriously, though...when a guy like that bites the dust (or gets bitten into the dust) that is just darwinism at work. In my opinion.
> 
> But the impact is so irresponsible. I've seen some of those pictures and the typical "aw, these snakes DO get attached to their owner", "they CAN be tamed", "that is SOOOOOO cool" replies. Can just see an impressionable youth go out catch a Copperhead to "tame", free handle and show off with.
> 
> Jeez.


It is irresponsible. I showed my little brothers and sisters that snakes can be nice with my ball pythons but i told them to never catch a wild snake because they can be dangerous, and to this day if they see even a baby garter snake in the backyard they come calling me. We cant do anything if that guy doesnt care about his own safety, but i dont agree with posting pics of you handling hots like its a freaking ball python, you gonna make people think its safe to do that. I would hold that snake with a ten foot snake hook, im not trying to die lol

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk

----------

_zina10_ (04-06-2017)

----------


## rock

Seriously, amaaaaaaazing animals!  Seriously, incredible pictures!

How is he not dead yet!?!  Seriously??

----------


## tttaylorrr

i'd love to see the few hots owners weigh in on this. i'm sure they won't like it.

----------


## Oxylepy

This doesn't look like he's being a jerk, it looks like he has good snake hands. Good on him. It's risky, but it's similar to handling another snake without being bit.

Now, other people trying to replicate it is dangerous.

Just because other people are stupid enough to go out and do something stupid, doesn't mean he can't show off his snakes and ability with them.

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-25-2017),_PokeyTheNinja_ (04-23-2017),_Team Slytherin_ (11-05-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

It is irresponsible, and ESPECIALLY irresponsible to post your free handling videos online imo... because it eggs on other people to try it too, however little experience they may have. If he even just free-handled one or two individuals and specified that he "knows the animal extremely well, and do not try this on your own" or a warning like that, I would be okay with it.

And look, this guy in the link is only 20 years old. One can't honestly believe he is doing this because of his "ability" with them.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (04-18-2017),_KevinK_ (11-06-2017),PythonBabes (11-05-2017),_zina10_ (04-07-2017)

----------


## zina10

> This doesn't look like he's being a jerk, it looks like he has good snake hands. Good on him. It's risky, but it's similar to handling another snake without being bit.
> 
> Now, other people trying to replicate it is dangerous.
> 
> Just because other people are stupid enough to go out and do something stupid, doesn't mean he can't show off his snakes and ability with them.


Honestly, though, I think he has simply been lucky, is all. Has nothing to do with good snake hands. Just about every experienced snake handler has been bitten by snakes (non ven) when handling them. Oftentimes more then once or twice.
Only difference is, if that guy is going to be bit (and I've heard he has been before, but not sure) its going to cost A LOT of money in medical bills and anti venom to keep him alive. I wonder if he has savings to cover that or expects health insurance to do so?

You are right, its not on him directly if "stupid" people try to do the same with bad results. 
However, when (and I believe its not if but when) something bad happens, the resulting negative press will affect our entire industry, like all negative press that has to do with snakes usually does. 
Imho.

Interesting to see different viewpoints, though, so thanks for sharing  :Smile:

----------


## redshepherd

> However, when (and I believe its not if but when) something bad happens, the resulting negative press will affect our entire industry, like all negative press that has to do with snakes usually does. 
> Imho.


Exactly that too. When the press posts about fatal/serious "snake attacks" from retics, burms, venomous, people don't pay attention to what species it was. They just see "snake" and they have fear and misunderstanding, and it affects us all.

And the more I look at this 20 year old ding dong free-handling his hots FOR FUN with no warning or reasoning given, the more I cringe...

----------

_zina10_ (04-07-2017)

----------


## Gc99

Yes, he dies and everyone starts freaking out about snakes in general, not whatever pit viper or cobra species it was and why he got bit . One time, all my friends were worried that my snakes were gonna eat me (two baby beeps) because they saw something online about a man getting eaten by a snake ( i think it was a retic)

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk

----------

_KevinK_ (11-06-2017),KWAddict (04-19-2017)

----------


## rock

Movie quote from "Jaws", I mean "Snakes"...

Quint: (seeing Chris Sweet's equipment) What are you?  Some half-assed astronaut?
(Examining the snake enclosures)
Quint:  Jesus H Christ, when I was a boy, every little squirt wanted to be a harpooner or a sword fisherman.  What d'ya have there - a zoo or a death wish? 

Sweet:  Instagram page.
Quint:  Instagram page.  You freehand hots on that page for likes?

Quint: IPhone goes in the room.  You go in the room.  Hot snake's in the room.  Our hot.
(Sings)
Quint:  Fairwell and adieu to you, fair Spanish ladies.  Fairwell and adieu, you ladies of Spain.  For we've received orders to sail back to Boston.  And so nevermore shall we see you again.

----------

_EmilyandArlo_ (04-07-2017),o.r hill (11-05-2017),_zina10_ (04-07-2017)

----------


## reptileexperts

Christopher is well known in the community and makes very good money on his instagram account by advertising for people because he gets so many hits with his freehandling. Every now and then his video of his king drinking from a water glass goes viral. His animals are in tact. He is "safe" as you can be. Do not try any of that at home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Ashley96_ (08-04-2017),Craiga 01453 (04-25-2017),_Oxylepy_ (04-18-2017),_PokeyTheNinja_ (04-22-2017),_ShaneSilva_ (04-18-2017),Timelugia (04-18-2017),_tttaylorrr_ (04-18-2017)

----------


## Albert Clark

Totally irresponsible and dangerous. Mostly, it's unnecessary knowing what we know about "hots".This is one of the reasons the laws are making it more and more difficult going forward and behavior that is frowned upon by U.S.A.R.K.  :Wag of the finger:   I didn't even care to watch the video, just wanted to post my opinions.

----------

_KevinK_ (11-06-2017),_zina10_ (04-18-2017)

----------


## reptileexperts

> Totally irresponsible and dangerous. Mostly, it's unnecessary knowing what we know about "hots".This is one of the reasons the laws are making it more and more difficult going forward and behavior that is frowned upon by U.S.A.R.K.   I didn't even care to watch the video, just wanted to post my opinions.


While free handlers are frowned upon due to unneeded risk - it is more so the massive amount of irresponsible keepers that have snakes escape that get keepers in hot spots. Even though I don't fully support free handling, I feel compelled to remind folks that the top reasons for individuals getting hit by a venomous snake is: 

1) attempting to kill if 
2) drunk handling 
3) boasting/ showing off 

Free handlers rarely get bit, but when they do it definitely does make the news (more so on snake preachers and exhibitionist in India - more so see boasting category). 

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Ashley96_ (08-04-2017),Craiga 01453 (04-25-2017),_PokeyTheNinja_ (04-22-2017)

----------


## redshepherd

I thought I'd post this write-up, just for more insight:

"Let’s talk a little about Grace Olive Wiley. 

She was one of the first women in the Herpetological field and did a lot for the field. While I appreciate all she did and her work, she was incredibly careless. She was a strong voice for venomous snakes and said that just because a snake was venomous didn’t mean it was inherently more aggressive. This is absolutely true! The problem is that even the most docile and regularly handled snakes (venomous or not) can and sometimes do bite. There is always a risk there because animals, even the generally most predictable, can turn or have a bad moment. It’s why reptile educators prepare for it every single day even with animals we’ve known for decades. There’s ALWAYS a chance.

Unfortunately for Grace Olive Wiley, she passed away when this chance happened and her Indian cobra bit and killed her in 1948. An animal she was comfortable with and knew for years. 

Don’t free handle venomous snakes. Don’t risk your lives when it is entirely unnecessary, and don’t risk the hobby and the dangerous image you could possibly create for snakes. They’re feared enough and enough accidents happen with properly-handled hots."

----------

_Kcl_ (04-18-2017),_KevinK_ (11-06-2017),_zina10_ (04-18-2017)

----------


## sneksNferts

Wow, perfect timing. I was just on facebook reading the comments on a post in one of the snake groups I follow. That kid with the stupid hair in the 5th photo is a member of the group and someone made a post about starting a betting pool for when he gets bit/killed. Then I popped over here and this was the first on the list of new posts.

----------

_zina10_ (04-18-2017)

----------


## zina10

[QUOTE=reptileexperts;2526622I feel compelled to remind folks that the top reasons for individuals getting hit by a venomous snake is: 

1) attempting to kill if 
2) drunk handling 
3) boasting/ showing off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Well...if what that guy does isn't boasting/showing off, I don't know what is. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-25-2017),_KevinK_ (11-06-2017),KWAddict (04-19-2017),Neal (04-22-2017),_redshepherd_ (04-19-2017)

----------


## Neal

Anybody willing to free handle a venomous snake is a moron, simply put. I also consider anybody who gets the venom glands remove is a moron as well, so either way the person is an idiot. The risk isn't worth it.

----------

_KevinK_ (11-06-2017),_redshepherd_ (04-22-2017),_zina10_ (04-21-2017)

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

I've been following Chris for a long while now. This guy resides in Thailand, takes great care of his animals, and DOES NOT CONDONE ANYONE TO DO WHAT HE DOES. He's also a big advocate in not keeping Slow Loris' as pets simply because they are cute and people have their venom glands taken out. He's not doing silly things while free-handling, not showing them off to his buddies, keeps them out for short periods of time. Free-handling, while dangerous, is his complete choice and we have no idea what happens behind the scenes. Calling Chris names, saying he's a bad image to the reptile community is not okay. People who go off and and do what he does because it looks cool is their problem, not his. Chris educates as much as he can in his comments and keeps some pretty rad hots. He's been bit already by a Malayan pitviper, think he knows what he is in for.
One last thing. Most of his snakes are CB and all intact.

----------

_Ashley96_ (08-04-2017),Craiga 01453 (04-25-2017),GreenTea (06-16-2018),nme0w (12-12-2017)

----------


## Neal

> I've been following Chris for a long while now. This guy resides in Thailand, takes great care of his animals, and DOES NOT CONDONE ANYONE TO DO WHAT HE DOES. He's also a big advocate in not keeping Slow Loris' as pets simply because they are cute and people have their venom glands taken out. He's not doing silly things while free-handling, not showing them off to his buddies, keeps them out for short periods of time. Free-handling, while dangerous, is his complete choice and we have no idea what happens behind the scenes. Calling Chris names, saying he's a bad image to the reptile community is not okay. People who go off and and do what he does because it looks cool is their problem, not his. Chris educates as much as he can in his comments and keeps some pretty rad hots. He's been bit already by a Malayan pitviper, think he knows what he is in for.
> One last thing. Most of his snakes are CB and all intact.


I don't care what he's doing, it's the fact he's doing it and people do see this. He is a moron and I'll continue to call him that because he does this. Idiotic stuff like that affects the hobby, thus makes him a selfish moron nonetheless. I don't care what happens behind the scenes either. Free handling in any way of venomous stuff that can potentially kill you does put a bad image to the reptile community. I have no idea where on earth you get your arguments from but defending a moron who doesn't care how the affects the hobby speaks volumes for itself.

EDIT:
Also to add, being he posts pictures, he obviously wants some kind of attention or hopes people think it's cool otherwise he wouldn't talk about it, take photos nor post them.

----------

_KevinK_ (11-06-2017)

----------


## Neal

Also, so since you've been following Chris for a long while, being he's 20, how long have you been following him?

----------

_KevinK_ (11-06-2017)

----------


## PokeyTheNinja

Well thanks, Neal  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
I mean every time you post you're looking for attention yourself, so.... But I doubt you'd be claiming to be a show-off. 
"Long" is quite subjective. What's long to, let's say, Jerry, isn't long to Gerald. But I'll find that date for ya  :Wink:  It was when he first started posting-ish, so approximately back in late 2012, early 2013.
What I think may not be what you think, and I have no issue with that. But I won't stoop down to call somebody names on the internet because I disagree, unless harm is being brought upon someone or something. And usually when you start throwing in such names, people won't want to take in advice. The only harm is against himself, and he knows the outcome if something goes wrong and again he is not condoning anyone to free-handle. Therefore, I have zero room to point fingers and criticize. Is it something I would do personally? Not one bit.

----------


## Neal

> Well thanks, Neal 
> I mean every time you post you're looking for attention yourself, so.... But I doubt you'd be claiming to be a show-off. 
> "Long" is quite subjective. What's long to, let's say, Jerry, isn't long to Gerald. But I'll find that date for ya  It was when he first started posting-ish, so approximately back in late 2012, early 2013.
> What I think may not be what you think, and I have no issue with that. But I won't stoop down to call somebody names on the internet because I disagree, unless harm is being brought upon someone or something. And usually when you start throwing in such names, people won't want to take in advice. The only harm is against himself, and he knows the outcome if something goes wrong and again he is not condoning anyone to free-handle. Therefore, I have zero room to point fingers and criticize. Is it something I would do personally? Not one bit.


I don't do stuff that's potentially life threatening which would bring a cloud over the hobby. That's why I called him a moron. He's lucky I can only call him a moron over the Internet. He claims he's not doing it for attention but that's exactly what he's doing. If not be wouldn't take photos doing it. You want somebody that can still get a lot of positive attention while being safe? Viperkeeper is so well known and respected.

----------

_KevinK_ (11-06-2017)

----------


## predatorkeeper87

> I don't do stuff that's potentially life threatening which would bring a cloud over the hobby. That's why I called him a moron. He's lucky I can only call him a moron over the Internet. He claims he's not doing it for attention but that's exactly what he's doing. If not be wouldn't take photos doing it. You want somebody that can still get a lot of positive attention while being safe? Viperkeeper is so well known and respected.


and even viperkeeper just had a trip to the ER not long ago because his spitting cobra got him in the eyes around his safety glasses.

----------

_KevinK_ (11-06-2017),o.r hill (11-05-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

I finally just read through this thread. I skipped over it originally because I'm familiar with Chris Sweet and was aware of his handling of hots.  

I gotta say, I'm torn on this.  Obviously, there is inherent risk in what he does, and it's not something I would personally do or advise anybody to do.
However, he has a passion that he shares with the world.  He loves his animals, he loves his field and his passion (while controversial) is clear in his posts, comments, etc...  Are there better ways to share his passion with the world and educate people in the process? Yes, perhaps. But this is HIS choice. His animals are extremely well kept (from what I've seen) and he has a tremendous awareness of the risk that goes along with what he does. He's not harming the animals or anybody else, so who are we to stop him?  

Would the people calling him a "moron" and other names be willing to say the same of people who swim with sharks? Sword swallowers or other daredevil thrill show type acts? People who skydive from airplanes? People who climb Mt Everest?  What about firefighters or cops or other fields who risk their lives doing what they do? As long as there are thrills and danger, humans will want to experience thrills and danger. Some choose to make a living doing it.  That's THEIR choice, not ours.

Not everybody is going to agree with what Chris Sweet is doing, but not everybody has to. We live in a world where we can be free to make our own choices, and as long as nobody else (or any animals) are being harmed, I say more power to you.

And for those who say he does it for the attention, etc... you're feeding right into it by adding to threads just like this one. As long as their is internet and an audience still watching, he'll keep posting.... Fuel for his fire.

----------

GreenTea (06-16-2018),nme0w (12-12-2017),_PokeyTheNinja_ (04-26-2017)

----------


## BeelzeBall.

I've been following him for couple months, he says hes been bit before.

----------


## zina10

But see, whenever people put it out there for the world to see, they open themselves up for public opinion. 

And we know how opinions are  :Wink:  Everyone has one. This thread and what I posted was mine..and I tried to keep it respectful.

I don't believe what he does can be compared with the work of firemen and policemen, or even with driving a car. Some things you have to do.  

Even swimming with sharks is imho not quite comparable. Perhaps more like if you grabbed the sharks by the tail while you swim with them, hold on to them, feed them out of a bowl while they hang around you. If you respectfully observe an animal in its natural habitat (hopefully being experienced enough to read their body language and again...being respectful of their personal space) you are USUALLY quite safe. Walking around a couple venomous snakes sunning themselves on a log is not the same as picking them up and handling them. 

Making bets on when he will be bit, showing cobras being petted like kittens and drinking out of glasses and just the way he conducts himself..I'm not a fan. I think it presents the hobby in a bad light (imho) and to young, impressionable people, it makes it tempting to play snake whisperer. Its irresponsible, when our hobby is threatened left and right and all the time, as is.

But I do expect and respect that peoples opinions vary.

----------

maausen (04-25-2017)

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

Back in my younger days, when I believed I was indestructible, I free handled wild hots. I look back on this now and I feel I am lucky I am not dead. There are many, many things I did at this guys age that just flat out could have made me very dead. I still do some of them. Why do this type of stuff? It makes you feel alive. Some people are easily addicted to the rush you get when you walk on the edge. Being this type of person I understand why he does it. Publicizing it is the problem. Stupid people are going to think that these animals are not as dangerous as they really are. This guy and viperkeeper are aware of the risks they are taking, but no amount of warnings and disclaimers are going to fix the stupidity of the general public.

----------

_Ashley96_ (11-18-2017),Craiga 01453 (04-25-2017),o.r hill (11-05-2017)

----------


## BigJay

Murphys Law. Ill be waiting, enough said.  :sploosh:

----------

_KevinK_ (11-06-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

I agree, the comparisons I made are a bit askew from handling venomous snakes.  I was just trying to get my thoughts across. There will always be thrill seekers, there will always be people who, quite frankly, make stupid decisions in they eyes of the majority.

There will also always be people who see something and think "if he/she can do it, so can I" so go out and try it with terrible results.   And yes, it's true, no amount of disclaimers or warnings or "do not try this at home" are going to stop some people. 

I do believe though, that no matter what a kid sees on tv/movies/internet it is not the fault of the tv/movie/internet.  Kids should be educated and monitored by their parents and not so many fingers should be pointed. If kids have access to Chris Sweet's videos and what-not, he's not to blame for kids going out and handling venomous snakes. It's not his responsibility to watch out for the world. 

And I don't really agree that what he does paints a negative picture of the hobby.  There's one in every crowd. There's always going to be that person or those people who draw unwanted, negative attention to a hobby or whatever. I don't see a video of a couple drunken idiots on four-wheelers drunk jousting with 2x4s and think that is how all people who ride four-wheelers behave. I just think, man, look at these idiots. 

Last thought: We live in a world that made the guys from Jackass millionaires. So what's so surprising about Chris Sweet??

----------

_Ashley96_ (11-18-2017),_JodanOrNoDan_ (04-25-2017),_PokeyTheNinja_ (04-26-2017)

----------


## zina10

Let me end this by saying  we actually agree on many things! I still don't like what he does and others/you do. I'm OK with that 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-25-2017)

----------


## zina10

Oh..btw  when I said it paints our hobby in a bad light I meant the inevitable backlash after bites, esp fatal ones. Read this article. It's older, but it was a snake enthusiast that free handled hots.  Things like that make the news. See what the neighbors said. And how they felt about it. Next thing you have new laws since the owners are "to irresponsible to keep themselves and others safe". Things like that always have a backlash. A fatality esp. so. There have been other instances like that. And they are always used as ammo to tighten the laws ever more. First it's venemous, then "constrictors" then anything over 4 feet long and finally any snakes. Happening more and more and putting yourself in the limelight doing something dangerous gives the authorities justification (in their eyes) to protect us from ourselves. And our neighbors, etc. 
http://articles.latimes.com/1999/dec/17/local/me-44868



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Let me end this by saying  we actually agree on many things! I still don't like what he does and others/you do. I'm OK with that 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Agreed, we agree on many things. 
In closing, I wouldn't say I necessarily *like* what he does, but I've got no real objection to it.  I do find it fascinating, but in the same way I find most snake or reptile related info and most animal related stuff fascinating.  I can watch animal planet/nat geo and youtube videos for days. 
Anyway, always good to hear other peoples thoughts and points of view.  I know I'm not always right, I know people see things differently and not always eye-to-eye.  But if would be a boring world if we did  :Smile:

----------

_zina10_ (04-25-2017)

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

> I don't see a video of a couple drunken idiots on four-wheelers drunk jousting with 2x4s and think that is how all people who ride four-wheelers behave. I just think, man, look at these idiots.


Now there is one i haven't tried, yet........

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Oh..btw  when I said it paints our hobby in a bad light I meant the inevitable backlash after bites, esp fatal ones. Read this article. It's older, but it was a snake enthusiast that free handled hots.  Things like that make the news. See what the neighbors said. And how they felt about it. Next thing you have new laws since the owners are "to irresponsible to keep themselves and others safe". Things like that always have a backlash. A fatality esp. so. There have been other instances like that. And they are always used as ammo to tighten the laws ever more. First it's venemous, then "constrictors" then anything over 4 feet long and finally any snakes. Happening more and more and putting yourself in the limelight doing something dangerous gives the authorities justification (in their eyes) to protect us from ourselves. And our neighbors, etc. 
> http://articles.latimes.com/1999/dec/17/local/me-44868
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's unfortunate, and I definitely see your side when it comes to the painting a bad light aspect of all this.

----------

_zina10_ (04-25-2017)

----------


## Craiga 01453

> Now there is one i haven't tried, yet........


Make sure you get somebody to video it and post it to youtube. post the link here immediately. Please and thank you  :Party on: 

P.S. Insert disclaimer here!! Don't try this at home!!!
Phew! Now I'm not liable!!

----------

_zina10_ (04-25-2017)

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

> Make sure you get somebody to video it and post it to youtube. post the link here immediately. Please and thank you 
> 
> P.S. Insert disclaimer here!! Don't try this at home!!!
> Phew! Now I'm not liable!!


ROFL. All my adventures are on the down low. No vids. Not for public consumption.

----------

Craiga 01453 (04-25-2017),_zina10_ (04-25-2017)

----------


## o.r hill

Just wanted to add to this getting old thread.  A  FB group that I belong to had a shot of someones king cobra hiding in a backpack.   Folks were saying I think protocols should be followed but make exceptions for cobras. They can be puppydog tame using this guy as an example.  I never heard about him before. But he does have an impact and doesnt seem to be good,

----------

_zina10_ (11-05-2017)

----------


## KevinK

To further what was said about hot keepers being bit by showing off:

This guy is taking pictures/selfies by himself with a King Cobra flared up on his wrist..........and that's pretty much the definition of showing off.

I have several friends that own hots, I have handled them myself occasionally although I tend to avoid it.



I don't like this kind of activity surrounding them however, as you KNOW what is going to happen: Ever heard of Luke Yeoman? This guy primarily ONLY worked with Kings....and it killed him.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/arti...-turn-him.html


In summary, this guy will more than likely be taken to the grave by the hobby he loves and as a result, the ENTIRE herp community looks stupid as a result of someone who couldn't just use a hook in order to gain hits/money from his Instagram/Youtube accounts.

I have no problem saying it although I'm sure not everyone agrees with me: People like this severely hurt the reputation of keeping reptiles, and if affects ALL of us.

----------

_Ashley96_ (11-18-2017),o.r hill (11-06-2017)

----------


## Najakeeper

Chris is a good friend and an excellent keeper. His animals are well cared for and healthy.

Now the risks he takes are a different story and even though I am not the most careful keeper, I would not do what he does. On the other hand, it is his life he is risking, he understands the consequences, he was already bitten once and suffered those consequences so there is not much to say there...

----------

_Team Slytherin_ (12-11-2017)

----------


## Team Slytherin

I really enjoy watching his videos! He's got some killer beasts! Pun intended  :Wink:

----------


## tegu

> Chris is a good friend and an excellent keeper. His animals are well cared for and healthy.
> 
> Now the risks he takes are a different story and even though I am not the most careful keeper, I would not do what he does. On the other hand, it is his life he is risking, he understands the consequences, he was already bitten once and suffered those consequences so there is not much to say there...


So does he have someone to take in his animals when he's killed?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk

----------


## Najakeeper

> So does he have someone to take in his animals when he's killed?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


A high risk does not mean it is a matter of time so let's say "IF" he is killed.

I have visited him in Thailand and he has direct connections with the government reptile center in Bangkok so if something unfortunate happens to him, the animals go there, which is a better contingency plan compared to what most people have. He also has access to all the antivenom he needs through the same place, which is relatively close to his home.

Look, I do not agree with what he does but Chris is not your crazy rattlesnake pastor, he understands what he is doing and understands all the risks associated with what he is doing.

----------

GreenTea (06-16-2018)

----------


## tegu

> A high risk does not mean it is a matter of time so let's say "IF" he is killed.
> 
> I have visited him in Thailand and he has direct connections with the government reptile center in Bangkok so if something unfortunate happens to him, the animals go there, which is a better contingency plan compared to what most people have. He also has access to all the antivenom he needs through the same place, which is relatively close to his home.
> 
> Look, I do not agree with what he does but Chris is not your crazy rattlesnake pastor, he understands what he is doing and understands all the risks associated with what he is doing.


I guess you're right. It is frustrating to see people who don't give animals the respect they deserve, but if that's what he wants to do it doesn't really affect me. However  I think if he's going to do that he shouldn't be allowed to own the animals, they shouldn't be used as a way to gain attention.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk

----------


## zina10

What he should also understand is the impact he has on other keepers (esp. young and / or inexperienced ones) Of course some of them think his videos and what he does is the cats meow. Naturally some will be tempted to be cool like this and do similar stunts. Of course one could say, to bad. If they are that stupid then they deserve the consequences. Just because some people are stupid doesn't mean he shouldn't be allowed to show off like this. But I think it's irresponsible. With the ever worsening laws about reptile keeping that are popping up all over we don't need any negative publicity or anything that shows we need laws to "protect us from ourselves" Sorry, I'm not a fan for many reasons. But that's just my opinion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (12-11-2017)

----------


## tegu

> What he should also understand is the impact he has on other keepers (esp. young and / or inexperienced ones) Of course some of them think his videos and what he does is the cats meow. Naturally some will be tempted to be cool like this and do similar stunts. Of course one could say, to bad. If they are that stupid then they deserve the consequences. Just because some people are stupid doesn't mean he shouldn't be allowed to show off like this. But I think it's irresponsible. With the ever worsening laws about reptile keeping that are popping up all over we don't need any negative publicity or anything that shows we need laws to "protect us from ourselves" Sorry, I'm not a fan for many reasons. But that's just my opinion 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think anyone who owns a reptile to "show off" shouldn't be allowed to keep them. Maybe with this guy it's ok? He does care for them correctly. Either way it's a terrible mentality.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (12-11-2017)

----------


## Albert Clark

> While free handlers are frowned upon due to unneeded risk - it is more so the massive amount of irresponsible keepers that have snakes escape that get keepers in hot spots. Even though I don't fully support free handling, I feel compelled to remind folks that the top reasons for individuals getting hit by a venomous snake is: 
> 
> 1) attempting to kill if 
> 2) drunk handling 
> 3) boasting/ showing off 
> 
> Free handlers rarely get bit, but when they do it definitely does make the news (more so on snake preachers and exhibitionist in India - more so see boasting category). 
> 
> Cheers
> ...


Wow! I am surprised to read your evaluation of "free handlers". "Unneeded risk" and that's it? I think most escapes are unplanned and accidental moreso than irresponsible. No comparison to free handling venomous snakes which is totally irresponsible, ostentatious , and reflects poorly on the herp nation and keepers. I think there are many more ways to satisfy your "living on the edge mentality" than stressing and provoking a venomous snake to get ratings and money. Just can't see the rationale in supporting this behavior, to me it's nowhere near entertaining and borders on cruelty.

----------

_zina10_ (12-11-2017)

----------


## Albert Clark

> A high risk does not mean it is a matter of time so let's say "IF" he is killed.
> 
> I have visited him in Thailand and he has direct connections with the government reptile center in Bangkok so if something unfortunate happens to him, the animals go there, which is a better contingency plan compared to what most people have. He also has access to all the antivenom he needs through the same place, which is relatively close to his home.
> 
> Look, I do not agree with what he does but Chris is not your crazy rattlesnake pastor, he understands what he is doing and understands all the risks associated with what he is doing.


And the Thailand government knows what he's doing to and with the reptiles? Come on, "if" something happens? It's more of "when". I also feel it's selfish of him to have access to "all" the antivenom and take it away from someone who may really have a unfortunate , accident of being envenomated. While he galavants his irresponsible behavior on You tube and elsewhere. It's one thing to have a unfortunate encounter with a venomous animal but when you sit there and create the scenario and put all the possibilities into play by provocation and being ostentatious the onus is on you or it should be.

----------

tegu (12-11-2017),_zina10_ (12-11-2017)

----------


## reptileexperts

> Wow! I am surprised to read your evaluation of "free handlers". "Unneeded risk" and that's it? I think most escapes are unplanned and accidental moreso than irresponsible. No comparison to free handling venomous snakes which is totally irresponsible, ostentatious , and reflects poorly on the herp nation and keepers. I think there are many more ways to satisfy your "living on the edge mentality" than stressing and provoking a venomous snake to get ratings and money. Just can't see the rationale in supporting this behavior, to me it's nowhere near entertaining and borders on cruelty.


There is a lot I could say in response to this post, but in going to resist. I will simply say this. Freehandling is a lifestyle choice, it can be extremely dangerous or extremely safe depending On The individual involved both human and snake. Publicity from it is highly detrimental to our keeping and thus should be kept from the public eyes the best it can. I have free handled on numerous occasions and will say the animals are in no way under greater stress. They are more relaxed when done properly. 

Also, accidental releases fall under irresponsible keeping IMO.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (12-11-2017),_Team Slytherin_ (12-11-2017)

----------


## Albert Clark

> There is a lot I could say in response to this post, but in going to resist. I will simply say this. Freehandling is a lifestyle choice, it can be extremely dangerous or extremely safe depending On The individual involved both human and snake. Publicity from it is highly detrimental to our keeping and thus should be kept from the public eyes the best it can. I have free handled on numerous occasions and will say the animals are in no way under greater stress. They are more relaxed when done properly. 
> 
> Also, accidental releases fall under irresponsible keeping IMO.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Guess we have to agree to disagree. Simple.

----------


## zina10

Free handling hots can be "extremely safe"? That there I cannot ever agree with. It is never extremely safe. Responsibly handling a loaded gun can be extremely safe. But that gun isn't alive. You can never predict any live being 100 percent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Albert Clark_ (12-11-2017)

----------


## tegu

Any snake can bite you at any time. Ive had my most trusted animals randomly bite me before. There is no safety in free handling and I'd hope you'd be aware of that. 

As for the guy mentioned in the original post, I think he doesn't have enough respect for the animals he owns. It also makes me wonder if he really understands the danger he's in. No one in their right mind would do that when really understanding the danger, because there are ONLY consequences. Either he gets killed, gets nerve damage, or pays a nasty hospital bill. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk

----------

_zina10_ (12-11-2017)

----------


## zina10

This bears repeating.

This young woman was experienced with snakes. Kept hots for years. Free Handled. Had been bitten (and survived) previously as well. 

Everything went well. Until it didn't. 

She died FAST. She had just enough time to write a note, and didn't even get to call emergency service. She was found dead, clutching that note. 

The venomous snakes were euthanized!! 

The media reported. The neighbors felt threatened in retrospect. Friends and family upset. Big hit on the hobby and bad light on the responsibility of reptile keepers. 

http://articles.latimes.com/1999/dec/17/local/me-44868

There was another woman who died from a bite of the hots she free handled, that was long ago, though. Bites have happened more often then death, of course. 

We have to remember, most people don't "understand" snakes. Most hate and fear them. Most people would have NO problem with the laws getting ever more strict regarding reptile keeping. As the more knowledgeable and responsible keepers we should understand the importance of keeping our hobby in a good light. 

And someone that understands the danger of keeping hot animals should at least be responsible enough not to turn his handling into a "Youtube ven. snake whisperer/cowboy aka Siegfried and Roy show" If anything, someone like that should use their knowledge for EDUCATION. Not entertainment. If he wants to play Russian Roulette with hot snakes, it shouldn't be to show off for the masses. 

IMO, of course.

----------

